# Steelhead Nymph Swap



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Burksee - Springs Wiggler

BeanOfish - Linesman's Tri-Color Hex

Cruncher - McNitron Caddis - Received

steelheadpursuit - Swimming Hex

sport72186 - Hares Ear

fowl assasination - DJ sparkle stone - Received

TT - Antron Estaz Stone - Done

Nice stone fowl

Looks like we are gonna pull this off in record time gentlemen....

Thanks for getting these things cranked out! Ill turn them around pronto.... so we all get a chance to use them on some spring chrome!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Burksee - Springs Wiggler

BeanOfish - Linesman's Tri-Color Hex

Cruncher - McNitron Caddis - Received

steelheadpursuit - Swimming Hex

sport72186 - Hares Ear - Received

fowl assasination - DJ sparkle stone - Received

TT - Antron Estaz Stone - Done

I think everyone should host at least one swap in there life... It's like Christmas everyday!

I got to tell ya sport... I've received flies in all sorts of packages. From Daichi hook envelopes to film canisters to steelie's wooden crate.... but this is the first time I received flies in a tic tac box:lol:

It's all good if i can stuff a dozen flies back in it... I just hate to smash them on there trip back to you. If it's too small... I'll find something to get them back to ya safely


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

haha. it's all i had. i took off the white top completely to put the flies in there..


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

sport72186 said:


> haha. it's all i had. i took off the white top completely to put the flies in there..


It's just a good thing this isn't a streamer swap!

we'll see if they all fit back into it... If not Ill hook you up


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Burksee - Springs Wiggler

BeanOfish - Linesman's Tri-Color Hex - Received

Cruncher - McNitron Caddis - Received

steelheadpursuit - Swimming Hex

sport72186 - Hares Ear - Received

fowl assasination - DJ sparkle stone - Received

TT - Antron Estaz Stone - Done

Awesome job BeanOfish... these things rock!


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Tommy, glad you like them. They can also be done in olive and black. Try a 14 in black in March, it doesn't really look like a stone or a hex, it just looks really buggy.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

steelheadpursuit said:


> mine will be in the mail friday!





Burksee said:


> Will be finishing up and ready to send in the next day or two!


This was like 10 days ago.. still haven't received them? I'm getting anxious!


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

im going to have to get into the next swap! this looks like fun


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

In the mail to you yesterday! Sent you a PM as well.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

sport72186 said:


> This was like 10 days ago.. still haven't received them? I'm getting anxious!


I should have Burksee's wigglers in the mail when I get home...

As for steelheadpursuit.... his are coming in from Alaska. I'm not even gonna guess at how long it would take to get from there to here. With any luck they both will be there when I get to the mailbox tonight.

For the record... we pushed back the trip north this weekend...

Gonna wait for bigger numbers of fish to make it into the river


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

BeanOFish said:


> Tommy, glad you like them. They can also be done in olive and black. Try a 14 in black in March, it doesn't really look like a stone or a hex, it just looks really buggy.


BeanOfish... I'm sure I won't be the only one that likes those hex's you tied up... and you swappers can thank me when you get two of them opposed to the typical one in a 12 tier swap

I liked them enough that I went out and bought a hungarian partridge skin... the small packs of feathers I have just don't have very good quality feathers in them.

I do have a question about tying them in different colors.... Do you just use the natural colored partridge or do you use dyed partridge?


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Burksee - Springs Wiggler - Received

BeanOfish - Linesman's Tri-Color Hex - Received

Cruncher - McNitron Caddis - Received

steelheadpursuit - Swimming Hex

sport72186 - Hares Ear - Received

fowl assasination - DJ sparkle stone - Received

TT - Antron Estaz Stone - Done

Burksee come through yet another year!

steelheadpursuit... if yours don't make it here on time... We are all gonna take a trip. Crash at your place, fish out of your fly box and hit all your honey holes while we make you row the boat!:lol:


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

> steelheadpursuit... if yours don't make it here on time... We are all gonna take a trip. Crash at your place, fish out of your fly box and hit all your honey holes while we make you row the boat!


Tommy and all, that sounds like a dam good plan to me..


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

he told me he was going to pay our way too.. sounds like a good trip indeed


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Burksee - Springs Wiggler - Received

BeanOfish - Linesman's Tri-Color Hex - Received

Cruncher - McNitron Caddis - Received

steelheadpursuit - Swimming Hex - Received

sport72186 - Hares Ear - Received

fowl assasination - DJ sparkle stone - Received

TT - Antron Estaz Stone - Done

Got the last package today!

Ill sort them out and hit the automated post office in the morning.

Thanks to all the swappers.... this is a really nice bunch of flies!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds great, Thanks for the update.


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

hey they got there on time looks like tommy is gonna row the boat lmao!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

tommytubular said:


> BeanOfish... I'm sure I won't be the only one that likes those hex's you tied up... and you swappers can thank me when you get two of them opposed to the typical one in a 12 tier swap
> 
> I liked them enough that I went out and bought a hungarian partridge skin... the small packs of feathers I have just don't have very good quality feathers in them.
> 
> I do have a question about tying them in different colors.... Do you just use the natural colored partridge or do you use dyed partridge?


I do use the dyed feathers. I have had trouble with finding good feathers, but with enough digging through the packs you can usually find enough to get by. It's a pain, but I am just a little ocd about the way my flies look.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

steelheadpursuit said:


> hey they got there on time looks like tommy is gonna row the boat lmao!!!!!! :lol:


technically... they were a day late. So we all will take turns rowing the boat:lol:

I got them divided up yesterday but was unable to get to the post office. I will drop them off on my way home from work today.

I was really inspired by beanofish's hex's... to the point I bought a hungarian partridge skin. This bird must have been deformed because I couldn't find any feathers that looked like the legs on the one's he sent... So I tied a variation of it using pheasant rump for the tail and a pheasant church window for the legs and they turned out pretty good I thought. I'll didn't want to post a picture of his... I'll let the suspense build. 

But here is a picture of my variation in olive...








[/IMG]


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

nice job, i like. i've been making alot of variant myself like "steak and eggs"


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

just to keep everyone informed...

when I went to the post office last night the automated machine was out of service. I wanted to make sure they all had proper postage.

As it turned out... 3 of 6 where short but not by much. I covered it at the post office this morning and every package is on the way back to you.

Thanks again for joining and hope you all get a chance to fish these things real soon and tight lines!

TommyT


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I had a request to post a picture of the swap flies...

Top Row L to R: Cruncher, steelheadpursuit, burksee

Second Row : BeanOfish, Fowl assination, sport

Third row: yours truely








[/IMG]


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Just recieved my flies and now im headin to the river to dunk em, and hopefully hit some chrome! Thanks guys and good work. Awsome flies!


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

Got mine Friday. The group pic didn't do them justice, they look even better in person. Nice work everyone and thanks for hosting Tommy- AL


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

recieved mine today awesome looking flies very inmpressed good job and thanx tommy forhosting, i will fly swap with everyone again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Got mine yesterday as well. Some really, really nice fly's! I am truly humbled by the tiers that participated in this swap. Thanks again to all and a special thanks to Tommy for hosting this swap!


----------

